
Bill Joy Finds the Jesus Battery - TheIronYuppie
https://www.wired.com/story/bill-joy-finds-the-jesus-battery/
======
yborg
"Because of Joy’s earlier history as a legendary computer scientist—a co-
founder of Sun, a co-inventor of Java, and a visionary who was working on the
Internet of Things two decades ago—his views have weight, separate and apart
from his financial interest in the company."

No. His background in computer science basically gives him just as much
credibility in material science as I have. So the story here is famous guy
leverages his fame to plug one of his investments, which is fine, but rich
famous guys invest in dead ends all the time, because they can afford to. This
might turn out to be the real thing, but the odds aren't in his favor.

------
omilu
A rechargeable alkaline will be cheap and have a high energy to weight ratio,
but someone still needs to improve alkaline high power capability before it
can be used in cell phones, power tools and electric cars. The article doesn't
address this, so calling it a Jesus battery is hyperbolic.

~~~
Aron
yeah aren't the standard AAA's like 1.5V vs. Lithium at 3.6V. Big difference
in power. Although admittedly 0-60 in 2.3s isn't really necessary.

~~~
Yetanfou
Cell voltage does not equate cell power. NiMH cells have a higher drain
performance than alkaline cells even though they have a cell voltage of 1.2V.

------
RichardHeart
It comes back to life after it's been dead for 3 days?

------
carapace
> things go into [the] solution

Fire that editor.

("into solution" is correct, whoever added the "[the]" was wrong. WRONG!!!)

------
saintfiends
I genuinely checked if today is April 1st.

